# rootServer HowTo?



## Webgau (1. August 2008)

Servus,

Ich bin in Sachen Linux und Co ein absoluter Neuling und wollte es eigentl. auch bleiben. Allerdings lässt es sich nicht verhindern, weil ich für meine Joomla Seite die mehrere Gigabyte beansprucht einen RootServer bei s4y angemietet habe.

Dass dies unter Umständen Ärger gibt, Geld kosten kann, sehr aufwendig ist usw. habe ich hier im Forum bereits entdeckt. Deshalb suche ich Tutorials oder HowTos die mir Helfen die schleuder so sicher wie möglich zu machen.

Google & Co konnten mir bei meinem Kenntnisstand (gleich 0) nicht weiterhelfen, deshalb versuche ich das jetzt mal hier. Kennt ihr Interessante Seiten zu diesem Thema? 

Aso: ich habe hier viele ähnliche Threads zu diesem Thema gefunden, wobei nicht die eigentliche Antwort gegeben wurde sondern immer nur abgeraten wird. Das mag ja alles richtig sein aber ich habe bereits den Server und ich brauch ihn auch und das wichtigste, ich bin willig zu lernen 

Grüße und Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mirko


----------



## Navy (1. August 2008)

Nimm Dir einen alten Rechner und installier eine Linux-Server-Distribution (z.B. Debian 4 rc4) drauf, konfigurier den Server so wie Du ihn brauchst und wenn Du fertig bist, lass Nessus (http://www.nessus.org) gegen ihn laufen.

Richte ein besonderes Augenmerk auch auf die Konfiguration des Netzwerkes und überleg Dir, ob mann den Zugriff auf den Router auf IP-Ebene einschränken kann/sollte/muss. Wenn ja, dann ist die Doku von Iptables (http://www.netfilter.org/) absolute Pflicht.

Setzte Dich zudem mit den folgenden grundlegenden Befehlen auseinander: chmod, chown, modprobe, ifconfig, route, netstat, man, tail, more, less, ls, cd
lies http://jamesie.de/unix/refcards/desarc.pdf

Ausserdem wichtig: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix-Dateirechte  sowie die Struktur dazu (http://www.pathname.com/fhs/)

Was Du brauchst ist auf jeden Fall: ssh, apache, php, mysql, joomla!
zusätzlich: openssl, ftp, ggf. samba

Such Dir die HowTos aus dem Netzs (Tip: bei google "howto $SOFTWARE $DISTRIBUTION" hilft wunder) und beachte den folgenden Grundsatz: wenn geraten wird aus Sicherheitsgründen den Port einer Anwendung zu verschieben kannst Du das geflissentlich ignorieren.

- fast alles unter Linux lässt sich über Konfigurationsdateien konfigurieren (sicheres Zeichen ist das .conf am Ende einer Datei
- Alles was man konfigurieren kann steht unter /etc -- Ausnahmen sind selten
- Nimm sichere Passwörter -- also keine, die man über die Benutzung vom Duden aus erraten kann.
- erlaube niemals direkten root-access (überaus wichtig bei ssh)
- ließ unbedingt die READMEs der installieren Pakete, meistens steht dort eine Einweisung zur zusätzlichen Konfiguration und/oder allgemeine Hinweise
- verzweifle nicht, wenn nach dem 5. Versuch einer Konfiguration immer noch nicht alles perfekt läuft. Linux braucht Geduld dankt Dir das aber mit fast unverwüstlicher Stabilität und unermüdlichen Arbeitseinsatzes. Meistens ist es nur ein kleiner Schreibfehler oder die Reihenfolge von Variablen in configdateien.
- erwarte nicht, dass bei Linux alles so läuft wie unter Windows. Es sind gänzlich unterschiedliche Systeme

Das ist das, was mit auf die Schnelle einfällt. Wenn ich wach bin, guck ich nochmal drüber.


----------



## Webgau (1. August 2008)

das ist supi ich schmeiß mich am we gleich mal ins zeug, vielen dank


----------

